# Learn or improve your Taxidermy skills.



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

Look no further. The Michigan Taxidermist association can help. The upcoming fall meeting will take place in Metamora, Mi. Come meet, ask questions and learn from the members including several Best in the World Champions. The MTA is all about education and improving the quality of taxidermy. The MTA educates everyone from the beginner to those with numerous years in as full time taxidermist. There will be a seminar on African game techniques hosted by one of our world champions. Come see what we are all about and be sure to introduce yourself and tell us you heard about us on this forum. 

Check us out on Facebook or on our website.

*Location: *
Where: Metamora Lions Club
3790 N. Oak Street
Metamora, MI 48455-0147

When: Sunday, September 18 

Board Meeting: 10:00 am
Lunch: 12:00  noon Bring a passing dish
Membership Meeting 12:30

*Panfish Min-Competition*

*Auction  *_Bring items to donate. Does not have to be taxidermy related_

*Dennis Harris  *
*Seminar on African Game:*
What to expect for hides coming in
Dealing with no measurements
Rehydration of salted hides
Seams and stitching issues
Thin or no hair issues
Scars
Form Selection
Wall to pedestal forms
Do's and Don'ts
Tips and Trick of African mounts

Many people have not taken in many or any African mounts and may not have any idea what to expect. We know we see some pretty poor specimens arrive and you have to deal with them. Dennis will show some tips and tricks of the trade, show examples and answer questions.


----------



## jimschofield (Aug 29, 2011)

good PR Joe see ya there


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i may attend, but i did not re up my membership this year... does that matter? i lost my job right when the convention was and thats when i re up every year.


----------

